# Meijers ice gear sale



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Meijers was just marking down all of their ice fishing gear to half off this morning. I picked up some tungsten jigs and fireline crystal. Even jigging raps were half off. Now that is a sign..
Not sure if all the stores are doing it but its worth a try.


----------



## jimmyhimself29 (Sep 29, 2008)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimmyhimself29 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going to have to check mine out.

Thanks


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

No clearance at the Howell store... yet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

Upon further investigation (2 aisles over) Meijer has a lot of hooks, swivels, and weights for 50% off as well as rapalas. I even got a Shimano sienna 1000fd for 50% off.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Tonight I Picked up some fireline crystal($2.99) , more skandia tungsten jigs ($8.49 for 11) and #5 and #7 Jigging raps for $2.99. They had tons of stopper lures, lava jigs and a variety of stuff.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Will be stopping in tomorrow 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

dan, how do you like the fireline crystal??? dave


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Think I'll swing by one of the Flint stores tomorrow, thanks for the update.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dan, I ran up there and bought the last of a lot of the gear.... Almost 100$ on rapalas and jigs  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

I may be wrong about this, but I do not recall ever seeing any jigging raps at the Meijers store in Port Huron. Will definetly check again when in that area.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

everything is half off here in charlotte


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

Half off in Wixom. Small shappell sled $12.49 for example.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

Btw, if your store is not tagged 1/2 off, run you item through the scanner. Oft times the stores are behind headquarters.


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

Same here in lansing jigging rap 1/2 of too, somebody bought all the small tungson jigs:lol: Ice armor coats are discounted also


----------



## murraydrew (Oct 11, 2006)

All the money I saved on not driving to any fishing spots I just spent I gear I will use next year! Thanks


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yea just picked up a Jet Sled Jr for $12.50.. Ill be back tomorrow to grab some tungsten and line..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## high brass (Dec 28, 2010)

BIG DAVE said:


> dan, how do you like the fireline crystal??? dave


 I tried it last winter[with 2# floro leader] on some deep water gills and really liked it.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Half off here in Lowell. Stocked up on raps and tungstens. Might go back and grab that 12.50 jet sled jr can't beat it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

high brass said:


> I tried it last winter[with 2# floro leader] on some deep water gills and really liked it.


thanks!!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Anyone been to a store that still has jet sleds on sale and a few left?


----------



## AutumnAssassin (Jan 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> Anyone been to a store that still has jet sleds on sale and a few left?


Cedar Springs had about 3 left 2 days ago. They still had Ice Armor suits on sale there too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looking for a store in the Det Metro area that might have a few. Might be out of luck.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Looking for a store in the Det Metro area that might have a few. Might be out of luck.


 
Good luck.
I have been to 7 different Meijers in the Oakland County area and pickings are slim and have yet to see a Jet sled.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I got.a.deal of a lifetime there. Mistagged ice armor extreme suit. bought it for 91% off. Buddies went and checked.them all for mess ups
That was it!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Big Rapids store sux!!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Went to Meijers and Wally today looking for jet sleds. Neither had any over here. Ended up buying a heavy duty kids sled on sale for 6$..It'll work..


----------



## steelheader2002 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Alpine Meijers still has 2 jet sleds in stock as of 8 tonight

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

BryPaul, Was in the TC meijers today and they have a buncha ice stuff on sale at I believe 25% off right now tungsten jig three packs normally 5 bucks at 3 74, nothing too impressive to me, they had like two jigging raps at 475 or so and i didnt even notice sleds because i wasn't looking sorry


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The Burton Meijer has a couple of HT InstaShack shanties for $150 regularly $199. Not much else left and there never was much to begin with at the start of the season.


----------



## mholland (Sep 18, 2008)

2 or 3 jet sleds at the Pierson Rd store today but all was only 25% off on tags and scanners. Lots of tungsten and line but not much else.


----------



## jdthree (Sep 29, 2012)

Monroe store is still at 25%


----------

